# Decoy setup?



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> When hunting woods I only use a dozen or so. If I were you I would try to buy a couple more. I would get a Strutter for sure. If u have alot of decoys out couple it with lots of turkey noises, be yelping on a diaphragm as well as a box or pot, and hammer down on a gobble shaker to create a realistic scenario.
> 
> Another thing would be to squat a hen on the ground and have your Jake's surrounding a Strutter coupled with fighting purrs


And set them in a J hook where you want them to stand for the shot.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

TSS Caddis said:


> And set them in a J hook where you want them to stand for the shot.


:lol: LOL amazing.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> And set them in a J hook where you want them to stand for the shot.


This works best for hunts right off the roost. They have to have somewhere to land in your spread. Be sure to set your decoys so the birds finish into the wind.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> And set them in a J hook where you want them to stand for the shot.


Exactly but I prefer the u over a j


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

srconnell22 said:


> This works best for hunts right off the roost. They have to have somewhere to land in your spread. Be sure to set your decoys so the birds finish into the wind.


Off the roost use a dominant tom blocker on the 3 sides of the tree you can't cover


----------

